# Müll im Deister



## Evel Knievel (21. Oktober 2007)

Ich muß hier mal was loswerden was mich schon seit ein paar Monaten stört . 
Es gibt scheinbar ein paar Leute die einfach ihren Müll auf dem Grab entsorgen , besonders im Bereich Dropland . Wir haben schon mehrmals aufgeräumt , aber irgendwie bringt das nix . Da ich allerdings nich bei der Müllabfuhr bin , hab ich keinen Bock das alle 14 Tage zu machen . 
Im Moment bin ich ja Wanderer , weil mit gebrochenem Arm is schlecht biken und hab heute auf dem Grab eine ganze Einkaufstüte Müll gesammelt . Das is zuviel des guten . 
Ich möchte nur das alle vernünftigen Biker , was wohl 98 % sind , mal ein Auge auf die Jungs werfen , sonst hat der Förster auch bald die Schnauze voll , und das scheint ja ein recht entspannter Typ zu sein . 
Einige Leute können wohl garnich wertschätzen was wir für geile Strecken im Deister haben , was noch ne Weile so bleiben sollte ! 
Grüße an alle Trailjunkies !!!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (22. Oktober 2007)

Kann ich leider nur bestätigen...egal wann und wo man im Deister fährt, überall liegt Müll rum.
Ich denke das meiste ist von den Vatertags-Toureren und den einmal-im-Jahr-ins-grüne-fahr-Städtern. 

Ich gestehe aber auch : Ich schmeiß nix weg, hab aber auch "noch" nix auf. 

Vielleicht wird es mal Zeit für ein Wander- und Waldreinigungstreffen. Ohne sich "extra" vorher den Arm gebrochen zu haben.
Vielleicht bringt das sogar Punkte beim Förster ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (22. Oktober 2007)

Tja Roudy, wenn du da mal nicht ein bisschen zu optimistisch bist, was die Manieren der Biker angeht. Die vielen Powerbar und sonstigen "Sportler"-Verpackungen deuten nicht unbedingt auf Vatertagstourer hin. 
Alledings ist alles relativ: Speziel an den "Kultbergen" im Piemont oder (teilweise) in Frankreich ist das Problem noch viel heftiger...


----------



## duncan.blues (9. November 2007)

Tja, schlimm wenn man schon so entkräftet ist, dass man selbst nach dem Einwerfen eines Powerbars nicht mehr in der Lage ist, die 2 Gramm Verpackung wieder mit nach Hause zu schleppen. Muss ja um die Fitness der betreffenden Fahrer sehr übel bestellt sein.

(SCNR)

Aber mal ohne Scheiss... es nicht ja nicht so dass man im Deister auf dem Weg vom/zum Trail nirgends mal an einem Papierkorb vorbeikäme. Ich selber nehm mir meistens vor, den Müll im Vorbeifahren in der nächsten Tonne zu entsorgen (Annaturm, Bielstein, Parkplatz am Nienstedter Pass nur so als Beispiele), meist karre ich ihn aber dann doch ganz wieder mit nach Hause und noch habe ich mir keinen Bruch gehoben.
Ich kann den Ärger des Försters und aller verantwortungsvollen Biker verstehen. Der Ruf der Mountainbiker in der nicht-bikenden Bevölkerung ist so schon nicht der beste.


----------



## MotörBike (13. November 2007)

Einfach bei der Region Hannover anrufen. Stelle genauestens beschreiben - Wegbeschreibung und die Jobber der VHS holen den Kram schon ab.


----------



## duncan.blues (13. November 2007)

Hehe, na toll. Ist also alles nur selbstlose Unterstützung von ABM-Jobbern?


----------



## Evel Knievel (13. November 2007)

Neee , bloß nich anrufen . Nachher nehmen die noch die Sprünge mit weil die denken das es Müll ist !


----------



## MotörBike (1. Dezember 2007)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Neee , bloß nich anrufen . Nachher nehmen die noch die Sprünge mit weil die denken das es Müll ist !



Dann laßt dem Mist liegen und regt euch weiter auf. Mehr als einen Vorschlag, kann ich nicht machen.


----------



## Deleted 28330 (1. Dezember 2007)

MotörBike schrieb:


> Dann laßt dem Mist liegen und regt euch weiter auf. Mehr als einen Vorschlag, kann ich nicht machen.



ja gut eh, scheenen danke für den vorschlag, ne.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (2. Dezember 2007)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Neee , bloß nich anrufen . Nachher nehmen die noch die Sprünge mit weil die denken das es Müll ist !



Ich bin ziemlich sicher, dass der Förster sowohl die Trails
als auch das "Müllproblem" kennt und beobachtet.
Ich apelliere an alle die noch lange dort fahren wollen
Ihren Müll selbst wegzuwerfen oder wieder mit nach
Hause zu nehmen!
Wir sind alle nur Gäste im Wald und wenn das Aufräumkommando erstmal da war, ist Essig mit Trails....!
Jeder räumt doch zuhause seinen Mist auch selbst weg oder nicht ?

Auf viele jahre entspanntes biken im Deister
Bis bald im Wald


----------

